# homemade popsicle/lolly stick house/toy :D



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

ive made a house/hamock, with a eating platform with a ladder thing out of coloured popsicle sticks and a hot glue gun and some felt,  it seems my mice love it


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's pretty cute


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

:3 i will be making more soon


----------

